# Sensitive udder. Bleeding teats.



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

My ff has been extremely sensitive when we put the milking machine on her. She is still nursing her kids so we only milk her at night but they get really red and bleed. The milking machine we are using now doesn't bruise any of the other goats except her. In some spots on her teats she bleeds a little bit. She feed her kids after but they hurt her. She never acts up n the milk stand. Any ideas on what is going on would be great.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd milk by hand.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

I would too - at least until she toughens up a bit. I'd put some neosporin on the parts that bleed and cover that with a light coat of udder cream right after you milk her. Although I'm not sure if the creams would be a problem for her kids... Maybe you could just use coconut oil instead. It's non toxic, but would moisturize that poor, sore udder.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You might want to turn the pressure down for her. Maybe she has small orifices and too pressure is building up in the claw.


----------



## JerryR (May 18, 2016)

i dont know about goats yet but when i was a kid the cows would beat the crap out of mama. they could be making her sensitive and the machine put it over the top. could try taking them off the teat.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Don't take the kids off until they don't need the milk anymore, you can't expect them to learn to take a bottle at this point. If the machine is hurting her then hand milk.

As a mother who breastfed for several years straight... Pumps can be really really rough, as can babies, and as a new mom you just really need to be gentle or you'll do some serious damage.


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

They seem to heal pretty fast they were fine today but I did not milk her.


----------

